# How can I hook up Makie HR824 MK1's



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello Forum members: I would like to know how to hook up my components. 
Laptop is the music source
Audioengine external DAC
Mackie 824 MK1's no RCA connections only 1/4" and XLR
Powered sub with a Dayton plate amp 10" only with 1 RCA in and 1 RCA out

The only way I can think of doing it would be to go R&L out of the DAC into the sub. Then out of the sub R RCA to 1/4 or XLR to R Mackie then L out to 1/4 or XLR to L Mackie. Would this work? 
I wonder if this would even sound that good?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

rentonhighlands said:


> The only way I can think of doing it would be to go R&L out of the DAC into the sub. Then out of the sub R RCA to 1/4 or XLR to R Mackie then L out to 1/4 or XLR to L Mackie. Would this work?
> I wonder if this would even sound that good?


Huh? I thought you said the sub only has one RCA in and out. How did that turn in to L + R outs?

Did you check the Mackie's manual? It has RCA inputs as well as 1/4” and XLR. It also says in the Signal Inputs section on Pg. 8: “You can use the remaining [i.e. unused] jacks for “Thru” jacks for daisy-chaining to another monitor or amplifier.”

So: DAC out to Mackie. Then Mackie out to the sub. Piece of cake. It would probably be easiest to make one of the cables RCA to 1/4” TS instead of XLR.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you for the response Wayne:
I am still a bit confused. The sub has 1 set of input RCA and 1 set RCA output. The sub has built in cross over and volume controls. It has a dayton plate amp. 
it has this plate amp http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-spa250-250-watt-subwoofer-plate-amplifier--300-803 
Would this be better for the signal routing?
From DAC R channel RCA to RCA R Mackie then L channel RCA to RCA L Mackie. Then 1/4" from R to RCA to R input on Sub and 1/4" to RCA L input on sub. If I do this then would the sub get full range?
Would it be best to go input to sub first then use the outputs from the sub R RCA to the R mackie and L output to the L mackie? 

How far can I run one single RCA cable? The way my room is set up it is longer then 20' from the sub to the left mackie?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

rentonhighlands said:


> Would this be better for the signal routing?
> From DAC R channel RCA to RCA R Mackie then L channel RCA to RCA L Mackie. Then 1/4" from R to RCA to R input on Sub and 1/4" to RCA L input on sub.


That’s the exact same thing I suggested:


Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> So: DAC out to Mackie. Then Mackie out to the sub.


We all understand that music listening systems are stereo and that stereo requires two cables for any kind of analog connection between components. No need to detail the left and right separately. 




> If I do this then would the sub get full range?


The sub will get a full range signal no matter where you put it in the signal chain. But it has its own adjustable crossover.




> Would it be best to go input to sub first then use the outputs from the sub R RCA to the R mackie and L output to the L mackie?


Sure that will work, if you trust the quality of the electronics in a $124 amplifier. The Dayton specs say the RCA inputs/outputs are full range (10 Hz – 20 kHz) – that’s good, but there is no spec for signal-to-noise ratio. That’s never a good sign. Even if the sonics are pristine, there is no indication that the built-in crossover has both high pass and low pass, so the Mackies would be getting a full-range signal, just as they would be if you put them in the signal chain first after the DAC. So IMO there’s no benefit to go from the DAC to the sub first.




> How far can I run one single RCA cable? The way my room is set up it is longer then 20' from the sub to the left mackie?


As long as you have good quality cables, 20 ft. is not a problem.

Hope this helps.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

